
Computer Architecture Essentials [video] - espeed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOa0WpMwzWk
======
orware
It also seems like this particular video is part of a larger (82-video)
playlist on "Extreme Scale Computing" training that they did there at the
Argonne National Lab (it'd be nice to be smart enough to work there :-).

Link to the full playlist:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLGj2a3KTwhRb6LNVucPkw...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLGj2a3KTwhRb6LNVucPkwdpzg9OHd8jli)

~~~
0xFFC
Thank you so much, you made my day.

I am going to download all of them and watch all of them. Again,thanks.

~~~
eriknstr
The videos and thumbnails and a little bit of additional metadata take about
38GB in total for anyone wondering.

A couple of the videos were not available in my country due to some copyright
stuff so the exact size will vary depending on what country you are
downloading from.

